# GT Manor..Precious memories left behind...



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 3, 2012)

*GT Manor is one of those places that i dream about seeing..they dont come up very often but when they do i realise even more why i love exploring all these places we share such a facination with...The have been some lovely reports latley about this place so i have decided to share this report with you the way i see it through my eyes...The beauty and graditure of such a grand house which was obviously a very much loved family house at some point in time....and within its walls lay so many treasures and memories..
Visited with purjery saint.​​​*

















































































































































Thankyou for looking in.....NK


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh WOW!

NK, I think these are the best photographs I have seen come out of this place! Thanks for posting these


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 3, 2012)

You know what BR? You DO take some lovely pictures. I liked the old letters best.


----------



## TranKmasT (Jun 3, 2012)

You've captured some beautifully subtle details of the place, expertly put together.


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 4, 2012)

GT is without a doubt a stunning location NK and have to say your perception and the way you’ve captured it is stunning.
Always taking your time and never just accepting what lays on the surface.
Quality


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 4, 2012)

Totally agree with all of the above stunning set and brilliant to see so much is still there....an absolutely brilliant job


----------



## muppet (Jun 4, 2012)

stunning pics thank you


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 4, 2012)

Great detail shots of things we didnt see, that broken head wasn't about when we were there seems some places have opened up since we went, again tho absolutely ACE imagery


----------



## nelly (Jun 4, 2012)

Ooooooh Yes!!! Stunning stuff Becs, I want to go!!!


----------



## strider8173 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just wow. I love these old places but am sad to see people lives just forgotten like that. Truely fansinateing. 
Great great shots as well. I really will have to go and see this place before its truly gone.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the lovely comments...much appreciated..the place is incredibly facinating..i hope it is admired and all in it respected and remains that way


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, this place needed a report like this. Amazing details. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kazb13 (Jun 4, 2012)

excellent photos what a beautiful place. thanks


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 4, 2012)

Brilliant pics, it's such a shame how much GT has deteriorated


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 4, 2012)

Amazing, stunning! Such a brilliant post, such attention to detail.
Were any of the letters open, did you have a read though any of them?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 4, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant photos and finds,a big thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice stuff , will have to see this place if the chance comes up again .


----------



## gingrove (Jun 4, 2012)

First class stuff ! You have a fantastic eye for a picture.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 4, 2012)

fabulous shots hon - nice one


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 4, 2012)

Glad you got to see the place! Your appreciation of it really shows in your attention to detail. Fantastic pics


----------



## neill (Jun 4, 2012)

Becs, as ever you remind us of the sometimes lost and forgotten personal story in these amazing places. I always look forward to your posts!

N.


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 4, 2012)

Excellent photos NK! Youve definitely captured the ambience of this wonderful place. Top notch report!! 
Just remember though... The bank holidays not just for you, you know!!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 5, 2012)

Another Brillant Find Bexs fantastic as ever . brillant photos as well x


----------



## mrscorp (Jun 5, 2012)

Brilliant photos, loved the glass panel doorway!


----------



## Ratters (Jun 12, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 12, 2012)

Gorgeous photos from what looks like an incredible location. Really nice work


----------



## skeletonbob (Jun 13, 2012)

The chair with one leg missing is especially poignant. Is the place going to be done up? Or .... turned into flats? (nearly everything seems to be these days, but better that than pulling them down)


----------



## Jumpin' Jax (Jun 13, 2012)

Awesome! Absolutely stunning pics, Miss Kitten! 
"Aug 6th 1937 - Mother and I went up the river for a row - enjoyed myself very much. Took tea up the river in the afternoon had a swim and punted back" 
Presumably a row as in rowing boat and not as in a good scrap!
"Had Wizard Time!"
Fabulous - thank you for sharing


----------



## rachella (Jun 14, 2012)

brilliant set of photos, love it!


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Jun 16, 2012)

Stunning Report. Beautiful Shots, Especially The More Personal Ones...


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful haunting photos and attention to detail


----------



## whodareswins (Jun 22, 2012)

What an extraordinary find! Incredible shots too, love the one of the open door.


----------



## Headflux (Jun 22, 2012)

Some really great shots there. Must get myself there.


----------



## BadBatz (Jun 22, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> You know what BR? You DO take some lovely pictures. I liked the old letters best.




Not half, bloody nice pal!


----------



## whitelaw (Jun 22, 2012)

I wonder what memories are on that role of undeveloped but exposed film. I know, I know, leave only footprints, take only photographs, but even so.....


----------



## Ha.zel (Jul 9, 2012)

Stunning photographs and building. It's great to see the few hidden gems that are still out there


----------

